# Speekers ?



## KURT (Jul 9, 2006)

What Speekers Are Good For The 05? I Just Want To Swap Out The Speekers In Hopes Of A Better Sounding System. Will A Good Set Of Speekers Help? Any Suggestion Would Be Great.


----------



## mattmc1228 (Jul 13, 2006)

KURT said:


> What Speekers Are Good For The 05? I Just Want To Swap Out The Speekers In Hopes Of A Better Sounding System. Will A Good Set Of Speekers Help? Any Suggestion Would Be Great.



I replaced the whole system, the speakers i went with are Polk Momo's Components(2 sets). The ones in the front i ended up putting the tweeters in the air conditioning vents on the door. They sound great.


----------

